# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Cruelty through ignorance

## AquaticQuotient.com

"Is there an excuse for cruelty when fishkeepers unintentionally mistreat fish by not doing their homework?", ask forum regulars Andy Gordon and Michelle Stuart.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

